# Birchbox July 2015 (Spoilers)



## PeridotCricket (Jun 7, 2015)

Has anyone seen this?  It looks like Birchbox is partnering with GAP again.  From the gap_flood Instagram.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2015)

nice!   I love the gap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't think this partnership has anything to do with the July box. Birchbox has been making noise on their various social media that you can now purchase birchbox products (their 'exclusive' brands like Beauty Protector, Parlor, etc) inside Gap locations in NYC, San Francisco, and Houston. These locations might also have a "build your own box" thing like at the Birchbox NYC store. I'm not sure if/when there are plans to bring it to Gap stores elsewhere.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hope it rolls out to more locations. It'd be fun to build a box at Gap.


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 12, 2015)

I stopped by a Gap here in Chicago with the Birchboxes in store. Sadly, I have to report, you don't get to build boxes at the store I went to on State Street. You can buy a "pre-made" box for either the ladies or the gents. I can't remember specially what was in each, but I remember the ladies' box had the Amika dry shampoo, a Supergoop product, an Eyeko fat eyeliner in a sort of shimmery mocha color, and two other things. I can't recall the contents of the men's box other than earbuds. The items, I would think, are set since they were displayed in the plexiglass on top of the fixture (like the one in the pic posted earlier). They did also have this wacky subscription option available- you could sign up in store for three months for either the men or women's box. Here's the thing- if you decide to go for the subscription, you can walk out with your first box- there was a section of the fixture that had pre-made boxes, but they had the familiar outer shipping packaging, so I would think those would be complete surprises as to what's inside....


----------



## Julie Cores (Jun 15, 2015)

Sample choice video up on youtube for july!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 15, 2015)

jblue said:


> Sample choice video up on youtube for july!



Thanks for posting. I'm completely meh about all of the choices. Looking back though, July and August are historically meh months for me with Birchbox. Summer and I do not get along in any sphere.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

aghhh.

I hate those shades for stila and I dislike that product in general  - I've already gotten this in my BB before - so I am getting a duplicate product.   I was thinking of getting the curated box so I wouldn't get stuck with the stila product, but they have it in there TOO.

blech.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2015)

I already have Stila liquid lipstick from in Beso from August 2013 box.

I will probably get the coral color and the beachy bright box.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, what a lousy change in the PYS offerings!


----------



## jenacate (Jun 15, 2015)

Well at least is month if bb forgets to send my PYS email I won't be upset. If they do I'll be choosing the stila in the pink or coral. As long as I don't get red I'm happy.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 15, 2015)

I love Stila liquid lipstick, I have a couple tubes of the Beso color and love it! Can't wait to pick that and I might pick the curated box for my other account. I like that they show you what one of beta box items will be; I'm definitely going to be canceling the upgrade I do not need anymore mascara. What's the Juara product in the curated box? I'm obsessed with their candlenut body creme.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh. The boxes themselves are at least kinda cute..


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like a great month to me! I think I'll even re-activate my second account so I can get a regular box and the guest editor box. I also like the turkish towels, but I have a couple from Popsugar already.

Now, I just hope I remember to do sample choice! I'm due with my first baby this Friday! Hopefully he makes it on time and I catch the e-mail next week in my sleep deprived state! :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

@AshJs3  congratulations on your upcoming birth!!  How exciting for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 15, 2015)

I've never tried or owned any liquid lipsticks before so I am excited for this month. The curated box is calling my name because it has theBalm in it, also the hair and skin product interest me. I looked at swatches and Venezia looks very orange, but I will probably pick it on my second account.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm excited for the stila liquid lipstick in beso. At least it is a fun multi use higher end product AND we get to choose a shade! The add ons this month are so so tempting. If I wasn't on a strict budget right now I would splurge on the Turkish towel and water bottle. I'm just going to hope the towel ends up in the shop in a couple months so I can use points!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think I'm going to pick the lipstick in Bella.  I have Beso, and Venezia looks like itll be too orange for me.

So are we never getting the eyeko liners?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 16, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I think I'm going to pick the lipstick in Bella.  I have Beso, and Venezia looks like itll be too orange for me.
> 
> So are we never getting the eyeko liners?


That's what I was wondering. Maybe they will just throw it in as a sample in boxes randomly :/


----------



## artemiss (Jun 16, 2015)

From another post, sounds like those ended up in the boxes being sold at the Gap stores. :/


----------



## ScopeIt (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm actually kind of digging the curated box for July! I'm soooooo over seeing Supergoop in Birchbox, but I do like their products in general. I'm curious about the Juara scrub -- if it's like the Vasanti I'll be happy. I'm a total sucker for theBalm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

I just reserved a Sunny Day Towel.  I noticed after I reserved it, that Birchbox Plus item are no longer returnable.

I think I want the curated box.  I was going to go for the Bella shade of Stila, so I think it is my best bet.  I want to try salt spray.  I have straight hair and never tried a salt spray.  I do love the design of the bold July box!


----------



## H_D (Jun 16, 2015)

Can someone please remind me when I can safely re-sub in order to get a July box. I don't want a June box but I want one of the July add ons. TIA!!


----------



## ScopeIt (Jun 16, 2015)

Subscribing after July 1st is the only way to guarantee a July box!


----------



## H_D (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks!

Also, do you get BB points for the add ons? I've never done an add on before so sorry for all the questions!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2015)

H_D said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, do you get BB points for the add ons? I've never done an add on before so sorry for all the questions!


yes you do!  When they actually charge you for it, not when you add it on.


----------



## H_D (Jun 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes you do!  When they actually charge you for it, not when you add it on.


oh awesome, thank you!


----------



## jenacate (Jun 19, 2015)

I went to ulta today to test the stila shades and they only had beso  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it actually looks really nice with my tan but I'm not a big red person. I really wanted to test Venezia. I'll try to make it over to sephora and see if they have them.


----------



## carothcj (Jun 20, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I went to ulta today to test the stila shades and they only had beso  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it actually looks really nice with my tan but I'm not a big red person. I really wanted to test Venezia. I'll try to make it over to sephora and see if they have them.


The other two shades are part of their summer line! They were at my ulta this morning!


----------



## jenacate (Jun 20, 2015)

That explains it, my ulta sucks so it'll be forever til they get the new ones


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 21, 2015)

Found answer!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 22, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I went to ulta today to test the stila shades and they only had beso  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it actually looks really nice with my tan but I'm not a big red person. I really wanted to test Venezia. I'll try to make it over to sephora and see if they have them.


Oh that's a good idea to go and actually test them out in person. I am 90% sure that none of the shades will really work on me, as I'm just not into bright colors on my lips. And I'm cooler toned, so I should probably go with pink over coral, but I know that of the three, I'm never going to wear that bright fushia.

I've been with birchbox for three years now, and I finally signed up for a second box, and this was a bad time to do it! For June I got two blue eyeliners and now in July I'll get two lipsticks that I most likely won't wear. I'm feeling like a grump!

Oh well, I do like the concept in theory - to allow us to pick our favorite option of a particular product. So I'll be happy about that and hope that next time they do it with shades of Jouer BB cream or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Jun 22, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> Oh that's a good idea to go and actually test them out in person. I am 90% sure that none of the shades will really work on me, as I'm just not into bright colors on my lips. And I'm cooler toned, so I should probably go with pink over coral, but I know that of the three, I'm never going to wear that bright fushia.
> 
> I've been with birchbox for three years now, and I finally signed up for a second box, and this was a bad time to do it! For June I got two blue eyeliners and now in July I'll get two lipsticks that I most likely won't wear. I'm feeling like a grump!
> 
> Oh well, I do like the concept in theory - to allow us to pick our favorite option of a particular product. So I'll be happy about that and hope that next time they do it with shades of Jouer BB cream or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it helps you at all I think Beso (the red) is cool toned. I lean toward cooler colors and that one looks great on me!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm going with the curated box. I'm especially interested in the oribe beach spray and the Juara scrub. Those are both new-to-me items and brands, and both are the types of products I use.

While I don't care for and hardly ever use bronzer, the balm always has the cutest packaging for their little samples....and this will look cute alongside my other little the balm samples- the "how 'bout them apples" cheek and lip tint and the "Cindy Lou-manizer." Honestly, when I see the packaging of the balm samples, the part of me that's still an 8 year old thinks "Yes! These will be perfect to use as vintage magazines for the nightstand in my Barbie townhouse!!" ...and then I remember that the Barbies are god-knows-where in my parents' attic and I'm in my mid-30s with responsibilities and bills and deadlines and life as a grown up ("grown up") is nowhere near as fabulous as I envisioned it 25 years ago when I had Barbie take the elevator to the third floor of her townhouse to read vintage magazines in her moonlit jacuzzi.

Um, so yeah, anyway, back to the curated box: I'm also excited for the stila liquid lipstick in Bella. This is an item I believe would seem more exciting and special in the curated box if it weren't the default sample for every box this month.

And the Supergoop serum is, like the last-minute obscure cover song, the filler material of this box. It's nothing special, not a hit-maker, but there's room left and they've gotta put something there.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 23, 2015)

carothcj said:


> If it helps you at all I think Beso (the red) is cool toned. I lean toward cooler colors and that one looks great on me!


Thanks! I ended up swinging by Ulta and you're right - the Beso was definitely the best color on me. And man, once you put that stuff on, it is on! I swatched each color on my hand and managed to get it all over myself, ha! Even the makeup removers they had there just smeared it around. I feel better after seeing the colors in person.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jun 24, 2015)

Sample choice page is up, but doesn't let you select anything yet. Is early access today or tomorrow?


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 24, 2015)

I had it down on my calendar for today for Aces but was coming here for validation.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 24, 2015)

I can see everything but it states everything is out of stock....  Has anyone gotten an email?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't think PYS is live yet but the link is updated so it should be soon, here's screen shots:


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, nice to see that the featured box will be available for shop purchase again. I got the Tig box that way. It's a nice feature.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 24, 2015)

I really wanted but didn't get the Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso the last time they sent it out, so I'm glad I'll get a chance to pick it this time.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jun 24, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Ooh, nice to see that the featured box will be available for shop purchase again. I got the Tig box that way. It's a nice feature.


Did it come with your other box or did it ship separate?


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 24, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Did it come with your other box or did it ship separate?


I didn't purchase it as an add on, I just bought it from the shop like a regular shop order. I think that if you buy it as an add on it comes like the other add ons, but that is just a guess.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone received their sample choice email yet?


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just got mine picked the coral.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 24, 2015)

Got mine for one box (oldest) and picked pink.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 24, 2015)

Coral on my main account. Thinking of pink for the second sub. I have so many reds already.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 24, 2015)

I picked the Venezia (coral).


----------



## button6004 (Jun 24, 2015)

GRR! I'm Aces! Where's my email?!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 24, 2015)

button6004 said:


> GRR! I'm Aces! Where's my email?!


Same here. Nothing yet.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Has anyone received their sample choice email yet?


I got mine at 2:30pm on my gmail.

Still waiting for one on my work email.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 24, 2015)

I chatted with a discovery specialist who said the emails will be going out all day today, and that I wont miss my sample choice opportunity.

I sure hope that's true.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 24, 2015)

I sent an email earlier today since I usually get my Aces email around noon. I just received this response: 

Thanks for writing in! We're so happy to hear you are excited about Sample Choice!

While we're not able to take your choice quite yet, please be on the lookout for an official email inviting you to make your selection very soon! We will send them out starting tomorrow for Ace Members.

To make sure you're on our email list, click on "Manage your email subscription" under "Account Settings" when logged in at Birchbox.com.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns.

This is obviously not true. I called, and they said that the emails started going out this afternoon. No one could explain why information is contradictory.


----------



## catipa (Jun 24, 2015)

I Picked the curated box this month, excited for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

catipa said:


> I Picked the curated box this month, excited for it.


Me too!!!  But love the design of the July box.  Oh well guess I'll just have to settle for the cute palm tree box.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jun 24, 2015)

I picked Venezia! Hoping it's not too orange!


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 24, 2015)

I picked Beso on my older Ace account because I actually don't own any classic red lip products. I got the email at 2:45 PM. I made changes in my profile for this account and I'm hoping it helps me avoid shampoo and conditioner samples.

I picked the curated box on my second account that just reached Ace status, the email came at 3:30 PM.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2015)

My work email sample choice came at 4:25pm.

I picked coral for my main box earlier and the curated box for the last box of my gift sub.

I get one other box but I NEVER get any Birchbox PYS emails on it and I'm only keeping that sub because I have 250 points and it'll be my 21 box so I'll get a discount code. I'm leaving that box to choice. I figure I can swap the stila.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 24, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Has anyone received their sample choice email yet?


I received mine at 3:10pm EST on my Gmail.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jun 24, 2015)

Got mine (referred, not ACES) just now at 6P EST. I picked the Venezia. I have platinum hair and enough red lipstick so I figured I'd go crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 24, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Got mine (referred, not ACES) just now at 6P EST. I picked the Venezia. I have platinum hair and enough red lipstick so I figured I'd go crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was patiently waiting until tomorrow for my non-Ace account.  Then your post reminded me that I sent a referral so I check that (hardly-used) email.  Sure enough, I got the PYS email at 5:15.  I picked one pink, one red and one curated box.

Yes, I know, too addicted to sub boxes....  I need to join the addicts club!


----------



## BriBaybee (Jun 24, 2015)

I picked Venezia and got the curated box using points. I only got conformation for the curated box a few hours ago and already have tracking for it.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 25, 2015)

I finally got it yesterday around 5 and picked Bella.  I was struggling between Bella and Venezia and while I have lots of pink lippies, I think Venezia would be too orange for my skin.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Jun 25, 2015)

I got mine, for both accounts this morning, am getting Venezia in one and the Beachy &amp; Bright featured box in the other!  This is the first time I have ever gotten the featured box, so I am excited.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jun 25, 2015)

I just got my PYS email (10:50am in CA) and it looks like Venezia is gone already. I'm okay with that, because I wanted Beso anyways, but just so everyone knows that's supposed to get the email today!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought all 3 shades were very pretty.  Before I made my pick, I looked up swatch pictures and reviews online.  Even though I have a million red lipsticks, I ended up picking Beso because it looks like such a nice formula.  Getting red lipsticks to look fresh and nice for a long time can be tough, so I look forward to giving this one a try.  

It was kind of cool that our sample choice this month was for color, I like it when they mix it up a bit.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> I thought all 3 shades were very pretty.  Before I made my pick, I looked up swatch pictures and reviews online.  Even though I have a million red lipsticks, I ended up picking Beso because it looks like such a nice formula.  Getting red lipsticks to look fresh and nice for a long time can be tough, so I look forward to giving this one a try.
> 
> It was kind of cool that our sample choice this month was for color, I like it when they mix it up a bit.


UUGHH! i usually always look up swatches online before i buy something, totally forgot for pys. now i gotta go check em out anyways just to see! lol i picked Venezia.


----------



## jenacate (Jun 26, 2015)

Why am I not getting pys emails anymore???? I missed out on what I wanted two months in a row now! I'm just hoping I get Bella or Venezia but it didn't happen last month so why would it happen now? Ugh I think I'm going to email cs.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 26, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Why am I not getting pys emails anymore???? I missed out on what I wanted two months in a row now! I'm just hoping I get Bella or Venezia but it didn't happen last month so why would it happen now? Ugh I think I'm going to email cs.


One account didn't get the PYS last month, and this month, my other one didn't. It is frustrating.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jun 26, 2015)

I picked Beso.  I'm loving reds lately.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 26, 2015)

I had a hard time choosing between the beso and venezia, but I ended up choosing venezia. I love love love red lippies, but I figured I might as well change things up a bit and hopefully find a new color I like. I've never tried this stila lip product and I've heard mixed reviews, but I'm always up for getting lip products. I just hope my birchbox is better this month that it has been the past few months.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 27, 2015)

I picked beso. I only have one red and the pictures I saw looked really pretty. I hope this formula doesn't transfer, that would be amazing.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 28, 2015)

anyone getting box pages to load yet?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 28, 2015)

Not here yet, but then again I can never get mine to load. I usually have to wait until the 10th to see mine.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 29, 2015)

Expires tomorrow!! Code for 20% off from my email, dont know if it will work for more than one person or not, they sent it for my 9th birchbox anniversary :laughno:   haha but expires tomorrow and i wanted the becca shimmering skin perfector, got an email that it was back in stock, and its already sold out! booo but below is 20% off code, expires tomorrow if anyone wants it!

SHAKEITUP


----------



## button6004 (Jun 29, 2015)

I swatched the stila lippies in Sephora yesterday and I'm glad I picked Bella.  Venezia definitely was too orange on my skin.  Gorgeous color, but not for me.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 29, 2015)

Slightly off-topic but has anyone ever sampled anything from Library of Flowers? The field kit looks so cute.  It seems like BB just sends the same scents over and over.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jun 29, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I picked beso. I only have one red and the pictures I saw looked really pretty. I hope this formula doesn't transfer, that would be amazing.


I bought the curated box with points and got Bella and it doesn't transfer for me so I'm assuming Beso won't either!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 30, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> I bought the curated box with points and got Bella and it doesn't transfer for me so I'm assuming Beso won't either!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can you review the samples (for points) in the box you purchased with points?

Is it worth using 100 points towards?

I can't decide if I should get one too or save my points for the next LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jun 30, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Can you review the samples (for points) in the box you purchased with points?
> 
> Is it worth using 100 points towards?
> 
> I can't decide if I should get one too or save my points for the next LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think you can review the samples for points I wish you could! For me personally I think it was worth the 100 points because I'll use everything in it. I guess it depends on that!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheats are starting to kinda load. Mine came up with the generic red and polka dot background. Maybe by tomorrow they'll start showing. Mine never change from what shows on my cheat pages, so I'm excited to find out, even though I've disliked my Birchbox most out of the subscriptions I get (so far).


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 1, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> I don't think you can review the samples for points I wish you could! For me personally I think it was worth the 100 points because I'll use everything in it. I guess it depends on that!


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Erica Sikma (Jul 1, 2015)

Spoiler page now has the July theme on it, woot!! come on spoilers.......


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 2, 2015)

The cheat is working for my account where I chose the curated box.. it is not up yet for my 2nd account where I just chose a color... meaning.. maybe it'll be up today/tomorrow?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## swedishchef726 (Jul 2, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> The cheat is working for my account where I chose the curated box.. it is not up yet for my 2nd account where I just chose a color... meaning.. maybe it'll be up today/tomorrow?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same for me!


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 2, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> The cheat is working for my account where I chose the curated box.. it is not up yet for my 2nd account where I just chose a color... meaning.. maybe it'll be up today/tomorrow?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same for me.


----------



## somabis1 (Jul 2, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> The cheat is working for my account where I chose the curated box.. it is not up yet for my 2nd account where I just chose a color... meaning.. maybe it'll be up today/tomorrow?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am new to the box....Subscribed it couple of months back....How do I know beforehand...


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 2, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> I am new to the box....Subscribed it couple of months back....How do I know beforehand...


You can try this link: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/7

Or, you can go to Your Box, All Samples, click on one of the months and then change from 6 (june) to 7 (july)


----------



## somabis1 (Jul 2, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> You can try this link: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/7
> 
> Or, you can go to Your Box, All Samples, click on one of the months and then change from 6 (june) to 7 (july)


Thanks...That worked a bit it looks like....I can see the new box design all over but not the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 2, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> Thanks...That worked a bit it looks like....I can see the new box design all over but not the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It usually takes a couple days before it fully loads, and it is also not guaranteed to be your actual box that will load on the 10th of the month.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 2, 2015)

So my Beachy and Bright box came today! The pink is really pink....like hi def pink. The Oribe smells amazing! And the bronzer is identical to my Tarte Park Avenue Princess one so it'll be great to have this mini for travel. Please excuse my face/hair I just got off of work when I took this


.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> So my Beachy and Bright box came today! The pink is really pink....like hi def pink. The Oribe smells amazing! And the bronzer is identical to my Tarte Park Avenue Princess one so it'll be great to have this mini for travel. Please excuse my face/hair I just got off of work when I took this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Related/unrelated: Your eyebrows are amazing.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 2, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Related/unrelated: Your eyebrows are amazing.


Thank you so much! I use Tarte's brow mousse


----------



## BreZblue (Jul 2, 2015)

The cheat link is working for me. This is the link https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/7

The cheat says I will be getting

Vasanti brighten up!

Marcelle golden glow bb cream

coola cucumber face SPF

amika texture spray

stila - beso (my PYS)

I don't mind my box and I think I will use everything, I just wish I got some newer products. I'm also very happy for no shampoo/conditioner!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 2, 2015)

The cheat is working for me as well:

Stila (PYS)

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray

Coola Cucumber SPF 30

Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Skin Exfoliant

Benefit They're Real Mascara

I've already gotten the Oribe from the Beachy &amp; Bright box, but I'll use it. It's a nice product. The Benefit mascara looks like it has a few color options, so I'll use it if it is black. I've got a tube of the Mango Coola from a past box, but SPF is always useful. I'll use the exfoliant, and I will use the Stila. It's a nice box, if not the most exciting. I'm please there are no perfumes and no tinted makeup items (fair means pasty, Birchbox, not orange).


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jul 2, 2015)

Supergoop sunscreen... Yay I can always use more sunscreen

Vasanti brighten up! Trade..

Harvey prince hello... I like this scent but I'm kind of irritated I keep getting fragrances when I have that I don't want them on my account.

Bumble and bumble hairdresser's invisible oil primer. I don't think Ill like this but we will see.

Stila Venezia

I'm not very excited about anything but I'll wait til I get the box to judge for sure


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 2, 2015)

Amika un.done texture spray
Macadamia Professional™ Weightless Moisture Leave-In Conditioning Mist
COOLA SPF 30 Organic Makeup Setting Spray
theBalm® cosmetics Balm Desert® Bronzer/Blush
Stila look at me liquid lipstick trio
 
This is a disappointing box for me. I am swimming in hair products and blush/bronzers and I do not use make-up setting sprays. But still these are new to me, so I will give them a try (or swap).
 
I really hope to get one of those Peripera and Chosungah products some people sampled in the past boxes, maybe someday.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jul 3, 2015)

My cheat loaded too!

-Stila beso

-Macadamia Professional™ Weightless Moisture Leave-In Conditioning Mist

-dr. brandt® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant

-Benefit They're Real! Push-Up Liner

-Cartier Baiser Vole EDP Spray - 50 ml

I'm very happy with this box. Leave-in conditioners are the one hair product (that and sea salt spray) I use during the summer, and I'm always willing to try a new exfoliant, especially a high-end one. I don't typically like to get fragrance, but this Cartier perfume I've had before and it's one of my favorites. I'm happy the stila lippy in this box is different than the pink (which I'm getting in the curated box on my other account). I'm not a fan of the benefit "They're Real!" product line, and I already have 3 or 4 samples of this eyeliner in black, so for variety's sake I'm hoping this is one of the newly released colors.

Overall though, with 4/5 samples I'm stoked about, and the 5th still an objectively pretty good item, this is the best box I've received since January!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 3, 2015)

Stila beso yay

Oribe dry texturizing spray yay

Miracle skin transformer body spf yay

Dr brant microdermabrasion yay

Supergoop spf serum yay

I'm happy with my box. The only thing that can make it disappointing for me are sizes. It is pretty well rounded.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 3, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Stila beso yay
> 
> Oribe dry texturizing spray yay
> 
> ...


Box twin. But I'm not as happy. Two SPF-type products is what kinda makes me sad. I mean, I'll give them a go, and keep my fingers crossed I find new loves in all my products. The dry texturizing spray seems interesting, and I'm always up for face scrubs (for a second, I got Dr. Brandt confused with the Dr. Jart and was super disappointed because the Jart products, for some reason, irritate my skin to no end, despite me not having sensitive skin at all) and I'm ALWAYS excited for a lippie, no matter what it is.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 3, 2015)

I do not think mine can be right, keep in mind I have the add on +2 full size items for my box

This is what is showing up:


Laura Geller Beauty Bronze-n-Brighten (in fair?)
Oribe Apres Beach Wave and Shine Spray
Dr. Jart+ Cermidin Liquid
dr. brandt Microdermabrasion Skin Exfoliant
Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Mascara

I know that the Smashbox mascara is one of the full size products, but wonder which is the other?

If you take away two products, that means that I would have only have three samples, unlike what I normally get which is 4-5 samples.

I hope that my page is not loaded all the way, but it has been this way since yesterday.

Ah hopefully it turns out better by the 10th!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a weird box that doesn't even show the Stila item - I hope this isn't my box!!


Juice Beauty® STEM CELLULAR™ Repair Moisturizer
Supergoop!® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - Ambrosia
RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes 
Ofra Universal Eyebrow Pencil
Harvey Prince Imperial Gardenia


I won't use any of these items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Boy, BB, crapastic box this time, even without the stila!!


----------



## moonandsun (Jul 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have a weird box that doesn't even show the Stila item - I hope this isn't my box!!
> 
> 
> Juice Beauty® STEM CELLULAR™ Repair Moisturizer
> ...


I'm showing the same box, also without my Stila pick. My cheats have been wrong in the past so I'm hoping this is a mistake. The only item I would be excited for is the Ofra eyebrow pencil - it gets great reviews.


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 3, 2015)

Just checked my cheat and here's what I am getting.....complete mixed bag:

Masqueology 7D syringe thing......yeah, I have no idea what it is either

Macadamia Oil Leave In Conditioning Mist- awesome since I had been thking of trying something new

They're Real mascara- (shrug)....we'll see...if it is black, I will try it, if not, it goes to Mom

Stila liquid lipstick in Bella (PYS)

Cartier Perfume eau de Cartier Gouette de Rose....Sephora describes it as bright and joyful.  Um, sure.

On an unrelated topic, I got an email last night that could not process my payment for my Plus item (I went with the towel).  Why?  They said they try to use the card that I use for my subscription, not the default card.  To quote my friend's four year old daughter, "Why would you do that?"  I mean, I literally made two purchases in the last two weeks and used my default card both times....why on earth would you try to use a card that hasn't been used since December?  Why not use the default card?  Meh....it's $24 that I shouldn't be spending on a towel for chrissakes....still irksome since this is the second time they did this.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 3, 2015)

My month to month is getting- 

Avene Thermal Spring Water- um ok

Caudelie Divine Oil- got this on my other sub. Smells amazing

Dr. Jart Ceramidin- guess it's a primer

Amika Texture Spray- love the smell of their products. 

Stila- whatever color I picked for this account

The yearly sub: 

Supergoop- don't use sunscreen blah

Vasanti- got this on other account and love it

Harvey Prince Hello- ugh

Bumble and Bumble invisible oil- always wanted to try something from them yipee

Stila- whatever color I picked for this account

This is why I have two accounts. Between them I am getting one amazing box and one full of junk.


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 3, 2015)

I am getting this on my 2nd account:

Supergoop CC cream (already have this in full size, so I'll definitely use it, good for travel)
clariSEA exfoliant (ugh, got this as a pick 2,, and the salt went everywhere..)
Klorane dry shampoo natural tint - excited to try this out
Rusk heatshift restyling cream - interested to try this out and hope its more of a volumizer
Stila - picked venezia (not sure if I made the right choice on this one.. was thinking of going with beso and not sure if this will look good on me. But since I have sephora's matte lip cream in always red, I thought I didn't really need beso haha.)

overall happy with this, but was hoping to get the oribe dry texturizing spray and the cool setting spray!


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 3, 2015)

moonandsun said:


> I'm showing the same box, also without my Stila pick. My cheats have been wrong in the past so I'm hoping this is a mistake. The only item I would be excited for is the Ofra eyebrow pencil - it gets great reviews.


This sounds like a box from last year. That happened to me one month, some random older box was on the cheat. It changed, I can't remember if it was before or on the 10th.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 3, 2015)

I always keep my second account a surprise, but on my main account I am getting:

Dr. Jart Ceramidin Liquid-not something I was drying to try, but I'll use it

StriVectin Advanced Retional eye cream-yay! Keep the eye cream samples coming so I don't have to pay $$$ for them!

Macadamia Professional Weightless Mositure Leave in Conditioning Mist-Yay! Love Macadamia hair prodcuts.

Key West Aloe Save a Tan-I don't go tanning but I guess I can use this as lotion after a day at the beach.

Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso-Yay! I've been wanting to try this forever!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jul 3, 2015)

My cheat wasn't working (just kept going to the shop).  Then I saw a link for "resubscribe."  I guess my subscription ended.  I would have thought they would have sent me an email along the way saying that my subscription was comeing to and end or something.  And, I did the PYS and got confirmation.  Seems weird that they did that too.

I will resubscribe, but now I want to wait for a good deal/points.  I guess I can survive without a box this month....so far I'm not seeing anything I can't live without (and since I already have a billion other things to use up I'm okay).  But I feel some sadness....


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 3, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> Box twin. But I'm not as happy. Two SPF-type products is what kinda makes me sad. I mean, I'll give them a go, and keep my fingers crossed I find new loves in all my products. The dry texturizing spray seems interesting, and I'm always up for face scrubs (for a second, I got Dr. Brandt confused with the Dr. Jart and was super disappointed because the Jart products, for some reason, irritate my skin to no end, despite me not having sensitive skin at all) and I'm ALWAYS excited for a lippie, no matter what it is.


I'm ok with the spf because the body one is a firming cream which I love and it is the time of year for spf. I shouldn't need to buy sunscreen this year because I save all the products with spf that I get in boxes to use in summer. As long as I get a reusable makeup item that isn't eyeliner or black mascara and don't have shampoo or perfume I'm happy.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have a weird box that doesn't even show the Stila item - I hope this isn't my box!!
> 
> 
> Juice Beauty® STEM CELLULAR™ Repair Moisturizer
> ...


I'm pretty certain this is a box from last July. I know that's when the Ambrosia Ruffians were sent, as well as the Ofra and Imperial Gardenia.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I'm pretty certain this is a box from last July. I know that's when the Ambrosia Ruffians were sent, as well as the Ofra and Imperial Gardenia.


I hope so!  I really was groaning when I saw that box!


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have a weird box that doesn't even show the Stila item - I hope this isn't my box!!
> 
> 
> Juice Beauty® STEM CELLULAR™ Repair Moisturizer
> ...


This is the exact box I got last July.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 4, 2015)

Clicky truck on the account with the curated box, non-clicky truck on the account with a 'surprise' box.

For the non-curated box it says I am getting:

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular CC Cream

Coola Cucumber SPF 30
Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion exfoliant

Amika Undone Texture Spray

Stila liquid lippie (no clue what color, that account didn't get a PYS email)


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jul 4, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> Supergoop sunscreen... Yay I can always use more sunscreen
> 
> Vasanti brighten up! Trade..
> 
> ...


Same box for me. I'm not particularly EXCITED about anything but I'll use all of it I think, with the possible exception of the hello. I tend to like "darker" scents and don't usually do citrus.


----------



## jenacate (Jul 4, 2015)

Two months of dud boxes and I finally got a good one!

Harvey prince hello perfume-I've gotten this on my other account and in bb5 and LOVE the scent so I welcome this

Super goop cc cream- love everything supergoop

Derme e- microderamasion scrub thing- I love all scrubs

Bumble and bumble volumizing hairspray- I'm confused by this. Is it used as a blow dry spray or hairspray? Either way I'll use it.

Stila- excited, hopefully I get venizia or Bella. I never got my pys sample. As long as it's not beso it'll be a fantastic box.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is my box:

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator - meh, I am set with skincare

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow - ok

amika Un.Done Texture Spray - ok

Davines SŪ Hair &amp; Body Wash - ok, I guess because it can be body wash

Stila in Beso 

Overall its a pretty boring box, not exactly 

GO BOLD


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 5, 2015)

I signed up this month with the SMP code to get the I Definitely Do box (I think that as the name of it).  I wasn't impressed with any of the Stilla choices.  So that makes the cheat for my box even that much more disappointing.  I'm supposed to be getting:

Juice Beauty CC cream

Dr. Brant exfoliant

Amika undone texture spray

Coola in cucumber (got mango last month)

Stilla


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 5, 2015)

Ugh my cheat is still not working! I'm just hoping that I actually get a good box this month because my past three boxes have been not so good. I even cancelled all of my boxes expect for my main Ace account the boxes have been so bad for me.


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm showing:

Amika Undone Texture Spray

Macadamia Professional Leave-in Conditioning Mist

Coola Makeup Setting Spray

The Balm Balm Desert Blush/Bronzer

Stila Liquid Lipstick (my PYS was Venezia)

Pretty solid box for me! I also bought the curated box with points. I'm wearing the Oribe Texture/Shine spray today, liking it so far. I didn't care for the Juara exfoliator; my skin just doesn't react great to enzyme exfoliators in general.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 5, 2015)

For my cheat I'm showing a pretty great box compared to all of the others I've received...

Supergoop daily correct cc cream

Amika undone texture spray

Key West Aloe save a tan

Jouer daily clarifying treatment oil (yay!)

....and my PYS Stila in beso


----------



## Meesh (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm actually pretty happy with my box this month.  The past few months haven't been so great.  I'm getting...

*Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume:  I somehow haven't gotten a perfume sample in the past 5 months or so, I can't be too upset

*Coola SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer: I have dry skin so I'm happy with this

*Real Chemistry Peel: Excited to try

*Macadamia Leave In Conditioning Mist: Will get used

*Keratase Discipline Keratin Thermique: Never heard of this before but it seems interesting

*Stila Lipstick in Bella: Really excited for this!

At first I wished I would have chosen the curated box, but I'm pleasantly surprised with my box.


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 6, 2015)

I heard back from them regarding my ordering the SMP box and getting a boring regular box instead.  It seems that the box was available "while supplies last" and they have run out of them.  I am pretty sure with todays technology it isn't all that hard to keep track of what you have in stock and to quit selling something when you no longer have it.  Especially sine they are still promoting it on their site as of this morning as an option for this month's box.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 6, 2015)

My box is okay.

I've got:

-oribe dry texturizing spray

-whish body butter (GOOD GOD STOP SENDING ME WHISH)

-stila lippie

-thebalm balm desert

-strivectin eye cream

I'm fine with everything except Whish. I've gotten the shave cream twice, now the body butter, which I've gotten 2 or 3 times as a pick 2.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 6, 2015)

redbadger said:


> I'm showing:
> 
> Amika Undone Texture Spray
> 
> ...


My account is showing the same box. With the exception of the texture spray, the box is perfect for me. 
I also got the curated box with points, and I love it. I really hope they continue to offer the curated boxes for purchase.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 6, 2015)

so I can't check my cheat on my android.  I thought I saw it the other day but could't get it back on the screen.    I commented last month about that Harvey Prince, yes I got the spray.  ugh and now Ipsy has cursed me with that perfume which is part of Harvey Prince.  So over Harvey Prince!!!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 6, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> so I can't check my cheat on my android.  I thought I saw it the other day but could't get it back on the screen.    I commented last month about that Harvey Prince, yes I got the spray.  ugh and now Ipsy has cursed me with that perfume which is part of Harvey Prince.  So over Harvey Prince!!!


I've never been able to pull up the cheat on mobile (android). If you figure it out, definitely share!


----------



## nenner1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I heard back from them regarding my ordering the SMP box and getting a boring regular box instead.  It seems that the box was available "while supplies last" and they have run out of them.  I am pretty sure with todays technology it isn't all that hard to keep track of what you have in stock and to quit selling something when you no longer have it.  Especially sine they are still promoting it on their site as of this morning as an option for this month's box.


This is so frustrating!  I too wanted the SMP box so I un-subbed ad re-subbed using the code on June 9.  For a while my account showed the SMP code and the notation "Style Me Pretty box as the first box" but that wording disappeared around Sample Choice time.   I sent a email to Customer Service just to confirm that I would still be getting the SMP box in July and was told that the SMP code was valid for NEW subscribers only and that I would be getting a regular July box.  OK fine.  Since... like you said they are STILL promoting the SMP box and the code still works I referred myself and created a NEW account using the SMPBOX code and again my (new) account read SMP box as the first box.  AND after reading what you posted about it being out of stock I checked my account again and SURE ENOUGH all mention of the SMPBOX code and "Style Me Pretty" box has now disappeared.  UGH!!  If CS had just been honest and told me it was out of stock!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 6, 2015)

I finally have a clicky truck (yay!)
Estimated delivery shows 13-14, hopefully it arrives sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 7, 2015)

Clicky truck 9-10! But tracking hasn't shown movement. Hmm that's a little suspect but I hope it's right.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2015)

my correct box finally loaded


Whish Three Whishes Body Butter
Marcelle Clay Mask
Benefit They're Real! Push-Up Liner
stila look at me liquid lipstick
Bumble and bumble. Hairdresser's Invisible Oil
is the benefit full sized?  That would be cool! 

That would make up for the lipstick and the hair oil, which I won't use.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jul 7, 2015)

my truck is not clickable yet but it says tracking information currently unavailable. i dont remember it ever saying that. my box looks bad for me, not fond of it. they are giving me the liner, but i just won it last month lol oh well. hair oil, i have tons, and lotion. ehhh could be worse i guess


----------



## swedishchef726 (Jul 7, 2015)

I just managed to get on a computer to check tracking, and my beachy bright curated box says it's coming TODAY!! I'm so excited - I was assuming it wouldn't arrive before I leave for my cruise vacation this weekend!

Woohoo!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 7, 2015)

2nd box loaded (from one of the 50% off codes from last month):

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray (great, something I use, already double the $5 I paid for the box)

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 (is this like body makeup, may swap)

Supergoop Serum SPF 30 (another one, but SPF is always great)

Dr. Brandt microdermabrasian exfoliant (another one, but also something I use)

Stila (will keep if I get the red and swap if I get the other two I already have)

I'm curious if the codes from June have set expiration dates or not. For $5, this is a great box. Very happy.


----------



## moonandsun (Jul 7, 2015)

biancardi said:


> my correct box finally loaded
> 
> 
> Whish Three Whishes Body Butter
> ...


My box also loaded to the same as yours. I've gotten the Benefit Push-Up Liner before - the sample was so small, it was actually unusable and I had to throw it out.


----------



## Julie Casey (Jul 7, 2015)

I reallllly hope my cheat is wrong:

Supergoop serum (eh - ok)

Jour Matte Moisture Tint (eh - ok)

Stila in Bella (PYS)

Mizu shampoo, conditioner &amp; hair rinse (STOP WITH THE SHAMPOO &amp; CONDITIONER! THIRD MONTH IN A ROW WITH SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER!)

Cartier Basier Vole Perfume (haven't received perfume in a while, so I guess this is ok)

Only upside is that it's a 7 item box, but considering I'm only excited about the lipgloss, I'm breaking up with BB. This is my last month in my 1-year sub. So annoyed. In my profile, I specifically didn't check hair products in the profile question about favorite types of products, yet I have received 1-3 hair products in every.single.box.

Sorry, had to vent. LOL


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2015)

@Juls802  if you get a color that matches your skin tone, the Jour Matte Moisture Tint is amazing! It is my daily foundation.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 7, 2015)

Where can you buy the beachy and bright box?


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 7, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Where can you buy the beachy and bright box?


https://www.birchbox.com/shop/beachy-bright-featured-box


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 7, 2015)

this is what is showing when I use the cheat


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been noticing that people on threads for Birchbox and Ipsy are becoming less and less enthusiastic about their boxes. There was always a bit of bag/box envy. But now it seems like everyone is just underwhelmed. Does anyone recall the good ole days? What were they like? It feels like everything started going downhill when I joined.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2015)

I swear, I have fine, straight hair that needs texture and volume and BB sends me HAIR OIL.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I swear, I have fine, straight hair that needs texture and volume and BB sends me HAIR OIL.


Same! These boxes have been seeming more like a random draw than profile based.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 8, 2015)

Oooooh I wonder who the August collab is with!


----------



## carothcj (Jul 8, 2015)

Oooooh I wonder who the August collab is with!


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 8, 2015)

I wish they do a collaboration with someone with great taste like Eva Chen (her cosmetics/skincare choices are fabulous) or Leandra Medine (Man Repeller).


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just opened the August thread for Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 8, 2015)

I posted it in the august thread too, but they're collaborating with Nicole Richie next month for some surprise.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I swear, I have fine, straight hair that needs texture and volume and BB sends me HAIR OIL.


I have thick, curly hair and all I'm getting lately is hair spray or texturizing sprays I don't get it. I don't use hairspray or texturizing sprays period, last couple months I'm just getting hair care products and hardly any makeup.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 8, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I've been noticing that people on threads for Birchbox and Ipsy are becoming less and less enthusiastic about their boxes. There was always a bit of bag/box envy. But now it seems like everyone is just underwhelmed. Does anyone recall the good ole days? What were they like? It feels like everything started going downhill when I joined.


I've had BB for 4 years and have been debating just letting my sub go when it expires which is this month. A part of me still wants it but my last few boxes have been disappointing. I started a 2nd box with them that so far has only been hair care items which I don't use. I feel the samples have gotten a lot smaller, I never get a bonus sample anymore when I used to. Remember when they added in snacks occasionally?


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 8, 2015)

R+Co ATLANTIS Moisturizing Shampoo

 
Macadamia Professional Weightless Moisture Leave-In Conditioning Mist
 
Supergoop!® Anti-Aging City Sunscreen Serum SPF 30

Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream

English Laundry Eau de Parfum No. 7

The only item I really want to try is the conditioning spray.  I am not at all pleased to be getting perfume AGAIN, 4th month in a row (although I specified I do not want fragrance).  Nor am I thrilled to get the fragranced body cream in the very fragrance of perfume they sent me last month. This is the 3rd month getting Supergoop product, although I will find a use for it.  I informed them I color my hair and the shampoo contains sulfates, which means it will strip my hair if I use it. 

I don't know how much longer I will be keeping this subscription.  

I am new to communities like this, is there a place to trade items?


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 9, 2015)

@@laura10801 Oh sorry to hear that, hope your boxes will get better.

You can try registering at swap.mysubscriptionaddiction.com


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 9, 2015)

@@pearldrop, thank you very much.  I just realized that may have sounded sharp, especially for my first post.  If so, I appologize.  I'm really a very nice person.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 9, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> R+Co ATLANTIS Moisturizing Shampoo
> 
> 
> Macadamia Professional Weightless Moisture Leave-In Conditioning Mist
> ...


There used too be a trade thread for every month for almost every sub box but I don't think there's one for Birchbox July yet. Personally, I've been trying more and more items in my subs, so I have less to trade. Like this month, I'm getting the Oribe Beach Wave and Shine Spray, Dr Brandt Microdermabrasion Exfoliant, MDSolarSciences sunscreen, COOLA Makeup Setting Spray and Stila Beso. Normally I'd swap everything but the Stila but I've been trying to use spf more and finally fit it into my skincare routine so I'm going to at least try the Coola. And if the Oribe is good for shine I'll probably try that out for a while. I wish Birchbox would stop with the fragrances though. I have never received one that I liked and I've gotten every Harvey Prince there is, couldn't stand any of them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 9, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> @@pearldrop, thank you very much.  I just realized that may have sounded sharp, especially for my first post.  If so, I appologize.  I'm really a very nice person.


It didn't sound sharp at all. I for one am sick of supergoop. But you should have no problems trading . Although useless to you, those are pretty desirable items... Well, not the Harvey Prince.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2015)

@laura10801  yes, there is a swap thread for birchbox - it just hasn't been set yet for july. 

@pearldrop  last time I posted that site, I was told by a moderator that we weren't allowed to post outside swap sites.  Maybe that rule has changed?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

I just created one for July. Thanks for pointing out there wasn't one @@mirandamanda . If you ladies see something missing, please feel free to open it up or bring it to our attention. The threads don't need to come from mods only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm bound to miss stuff even though I try not to. The site is for the benefit of you all so whatever you ladies think is needed to help you, please feel free to open threads(topics) that you think should be there. 

Here is the July one

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137424-july-2015-birchbox-swaps-trades/


----------



## Saiza (Jul 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> It didn't sound sharp at all. I for one am sick of supergoop. But you should have no problems trading . Although useless to you, those are pretty desirable items... Well, not the Harvey Prince.


I agree I'm so sick of Supergoop, I get it all the time in my Birchbox and almost never use it. Same with Coola though too and Juice Beauty, does Birchbox ever get new brands? I feel like I'm just getting the same brands over and over again.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @laura10801  yes, there is a swap thread for birchbox - it just hasn't been set yet for july.
> 
> @pearldrop  last time I posted that site, I was told by a moderator that we weren't allowed to post outside swap sites.  Maybe that rule has changed?


Oh I didn't know that. I learned about MSA swap system on MUT, so I thought it might be okay. @@Reija please let me know if it is not okay to recommend MSA swap, so that I can remove it from my previous post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 9, 2015)

My July box arrived earlier than expected  I love the box design this month, so vibrant!
The Balm blush is so tiny, it will be up for swap.
I like that Macadamia hair mist is such a big sample.
I do not use makeup setting sprays but I might give this Coola a try as a sunscreen, SPF30 is good.
I received the Stila in Venezia. As expected, it is more of a warmer red than coral, I like it. But I find it a bit too drying. Don't forget to put on some lip balm before applying these Stila lipsticks  
I am not sure if I should give Amika spray a try or put it in the swap pile. Did anybody try it before? Is it like a dry shampoo? Does it make hair stiff?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I am not sure if I should give Amika spray a try or put it in the swap pile. Did anybody try it before? Is it like a dry shampoo? Does it make hair stiff?


 Looks like you got the Amika texture spray. I haven't used it but I've used the dry shampoo and really like it. I was considering getting the texture spray since the dry shampoo works so well. if you try it, let us know how it is. I've used other texture sprays and they usually just add great texture and volume to hair. I like to use them to bring out the layers in my hair the second day after washing.


----------



## BreZblue (Jul 9, 2015)

Box pages are loaded 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2015/july-2015-bb1


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 9, 2015)

Box came today! I already used the stila. Wow it's bright but I like it. That's the only one I tried so far. Sample sizes are pretty good impressed with the supergoop! size. They stepped it up. All of the sizes are good except the miracle body. That is only half full and it's a small tube (for body) to begin with. Good size if it was a face product but not body :*( happy with my box.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 9, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> Box pages are loaded
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2015/july-2015-bb1


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the box#1


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 9, 2015)

Reija said:


> Looks like you got the Amika texture spray. I haven't used it but I've used the dry shampoo and really like it. I was considering getting the texture spray since the dry shampoo works so well. if you try it, let us know how it is. I've used other texture sprays and they usually just add great texture and volume to hair. I like to use them to bring out the layers in my hair the second day after washing.


Thanks Reija  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, I got the Un.done texture spray. It has obliphica in it. I previously used the Hairkop brand obliphica hair oil I received in my BB or one of the MSPs long time ago and it made my hair really soft and shiny. So, I think this will be good too. I read some reviews online and they all say good things about this product.

I will give this a try and definitely let you know how it is.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Box came today! I already used the stila. Wow it's bright but I like it. That's the only one I tried so far. Sample sizes are pretty good impressed with the supergoop! size. They stepped it up. All of the sizes are good except the miracle body. That is only half full and it's a small tube (for body) to begin with. Good size if it was a face product but not body :*( happy with my box.


nice box! I love the Oribe dry spray. I ran out recently and haven't bought it yet because it's so pricey.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 10, 2015)

I cannot share my box for points on Twitter yet. Were any of you be able to get 10 points for sharing the July box?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 10, 2015)

I just now shared through twitter and got the 10 points, maybe try it now?


----------



## BreZblue (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm getting box 70. The cheat showed cucumber coola SPF but I'm actually getting the unscented coola matte SPF. I'm not very happy because I have already received the matte tint and marcelle golden glow on my second account. It seems I am never happy with random boxes on my annual sub, I have changed my profile several times and it has not helped.


----------



## juleeboom (Jul 10, 2015)

My July box has shipped but "this month" still shows June...anyways, my cheat page has me really excited; I have the upgraded box and I'm pretty sure I'd be happy to get any of these in full size:

Laura Geller Beauty Bronze-n-Brighten

Oribe Apres Beach Wave and Shine Spray

Dr. Jart + Ceramidin Liquid

dr. brandt microdermabrasion skin exfoliant

Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Mascara (full size)

StriVectin-AR Advanced Retinol Eye Treatment 

Stila liquid lipstick (no sample choice email for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

This is only my third box - do any of you veterans think this is too good to be true? Also does anyone have the same/a similar box??


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 11, 2015)

juleeboom said:


> My July box has shipped but "this month" still shows June...anyways, my cheat page has me really excited; I have the upgraded box and I'm pretty sure I'd be happy to get any of these in full size:
> 
> Laura Geller Beauty Bronze-n-Brighten
> 
> ...


I think your other full size is Laura Geller bronzer. It's so good, I'm sure you'll like it.

This seems like a very good box. Enjoy your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 11, 2015)

mirandamanda said:


> I just now shared through twitter and got the 10 points, maybe try it now?


Thanks.

They still don't give me the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will email them.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 11, 2015)

The tracking numbers for July for my 2 accounts are invalid. Both are from 2014 to addresses I don't even live at and say delivered. So annoying.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Oh I didn't know that. I learned about MSA swap system on MUT, so I thought it might be okay. @@Reija please let me know if it is not okay to recommend MSA swap, so that I can remove it from my previous post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


@@pearldrop Sorry I somehow missed this question. I'm very easy going so it's perfectly ok to reference MSA on MUT. Many people use both sites for information and that's perfectly ok. We don't expect you ladies to only stick to MUT. We prefer you are on here of course   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  but understand that people go to different places for info and posting your swaps on both MSA and here would only benefit people which is perfectly ok. We had our swap/trading section years before MSA even existed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Like I mentioned before, this site is for the benefit of you all who are on here so I'm ok with whatever helps you all. I want MUT to be a place of home for you all where you can freely discuss things and enjoy being here without having to worry about "getting in trouble" for perhaps referencing MSA or things like that. Per our terms of service recommending other forums in an effort to get people to leave MUT is not allowed (most large forums have this rule understandably) but MSA isn't really a forum per say so it's ok and with subscriptions, both places are great for info. As long as people aren't telling others to leave MUT by soliciting other forums or personally attacking someone we are good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  Sorry for such a long response I just wanted all of you to know that we are very easy going here and encourage various discussion and hope you can see/feel MUT being your place of home where you can feel safe to discuss things.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Back to BB, I'm not looking ahead of time what my box is like, I like surprises so I like to stay spoiler free with my BB boxes. I like opening the box and having no idea what might be in there although most of the time it's brands/samples I've received before so it's not really that big of a surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2015)

that is good to know, @@Reija!  A year ago, I mentioned it to another member here because she was looking for something, and a mod (no longer here) told me it wasn't allowed!
 

I am glad to here we can reference that site - I swap over there all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine came yesterday.  I think it was a fairly good box, but I wish they would include more makeup.  My only makeup item was the liquid lipstick, which I'm excited to try - but I don't need quite so much skincare or haircare.


----------



## BeautifulBiochemistry (Jul 11, 2015)

Box twin. I'm a little disappointed because I set up a second account to get the curated box to pick two lip colors and take advantage of points for buying a full size item and I got the oribe dry texturizing spray in it for June, the the wave spray in the curated, then the dry texture spray in my normal account for July. I have three bottles of the worst smelling hair stuff ever that works fabulously. I don't know why so many people love this scent!

The supergoop was also a dupe between the curated and this one. That's fine and a risk I take but man I hate supergoop stuff. I live ten minutes from the ocean and it rains every day even if it's just five minutes. Supergoop runs like mad into my eyes if my face gets wet and is really hard to blend in. I'm a Coola girl all the way! Jealous of everyone who got the Coola setting spray!

I'm unsure of the body bb cream. I don't like to have any tan if I can help it and load up on sunscreen all year round. I think it'll depend on how fake tan it looks.

But overall I'm still happy (I know it doesn't sound like it!) because I love trying new stuff and I am so in love with the two stilas I went to ulta today and bought two full sizes in other colors so now I have four of them. They are my new favorite makeup item. I've been looking for a liquid to matte lipstick that lasts this long. Here's a tip I've learned wearing it these past few days--the color will stay all day even through swimming but it will transfer to everything you touch even hours later. If you put colorless setting powder on top, it doesn't transfer at all. To take it off, I run a smear of the rosy lips Vaseline on top, wait a few minutes, and it wipes right off.

ETA: Oh and I love every single thing Dr Brandt makes so I'm super excited to try this. And theBalm and juara in the curated box are awesome. The combo of the two stila, theBalm Bronzer, and the juara gave me an awesome box. The oribe works well, but I have to spray perfume in my hair after a bit because I can't stand the smell. I think I'm the only person on the planet that hates the scent they use.



Shayleemeadows said:


> Box came today! I already used the stila. Wow it's bright but I like it. That's the only one I tried so far. Sample sizes are pretty good impressed with the supergoop! size. They stepped it up. All of the sizes are good except the miracle body. That is only half full and it's a small tube (for body) to begin with. Good size if it was a face product but not body :*( happy with my box.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the explanation @@Reija MUT rocks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 11, 2015)

Lisa80 said:


> The tracking numbers for July for my 2 accounts are invalid. Both are from 2014 to addresses I don't even live at and say delivered. So annoying.


same here -my tracking is from 2014.  I emailed CS they said they know about it - their vendor gave them the wrong numbers this month and my box is on the way.


----------



## BeautifulBiochemistry (Jul 11, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I've had BB for 4 years and have been debating just letting my sub go when it expires which is this month. A part of me still wants it but my last few boxes have been disappointing. I started a 2nd box with them that so far has only been hair care items which I don't use. I feel the samples have gotten a lot smaller, I never get a bonus sample anymore when I used to. Remember when they added in snacks occasionally?


I still dream about the Fatty Sunday's peppermint milk chocolate pretzels they sent in the December 2013 box. If only the shipping wasn't so high from the company.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 11, 2015)

BeautifulBiochemistry said:


> I still dream about the Fatty Sunday's peppermint milk chocolate pretzels they sent in the December 2013 box. If only the shipping wasn't so high from the company.


I am guessing they can only do chocolate snacks in cold temp months.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 12, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Box came today! I already used the stila. Wow it's bright but I like it. That's the only one I tried so far. Sample sizes are pretty good impressed with the supergoop! size. They stepped it up. All of the sizes are good except the miracle body. That is only half full and it's a small tube (for body) to begin with. Good size if it was a face product but not body :*( happy with my box.


I got my box today (same box), and I'm as impressed as you are with the sizes! The liquid lipstick is a SUPER pretty red and smells like cake. I already love it. Can't wait for tomorrow to try my dry texturizing spray. The miracle body sample is disappointing considering I'm supposed to use it on both my legs at least.


----------



## traceface (Jul 12, 2015)

juleeboom said:


> My July box has shipped but "this month" still shows June...anyways, my cheat page has me really excited; I have the upgraded box and I'm pretty sure I'd be happy to get any of these in full size:
> 
> Laura Geller Beauty Bronze-n-Brighten
> 
> ...


I got the same box! I think I read that some people get lucky and get 7 items a box, I'm hoping this is true!


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm excited to be getting a 7-item box! But it totally changed on the last day, which I find interesting. This is the first time mine has changed and goes to show you can't depend on the early 'sneek peek.' But it IS usually correct.

I'm gettin the Jouer tinted moisturizer, Dr. Jart Ceremiden cream, the three Davines Minu products, Stilla in Venezia, and ClariSEA Rapid Detox Charcoal Exfoliant.

I think this is a great box, but after almost three years I think I'm ready to take a break. I have one more month on my subscription and honestly,I think I have all my HG products, except for a lipstick and balm. I think I will sample from Choix for a while to get the perfect lip product. I love Model Co lip set, but haven't found lip products to be 'earth-shatteringly' fabulous.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 13, 2015)

I used my Stila today and went to wash it off when I got home. I generally just use a damp cloth to wipe my lipsticks off. I had to SCRUB it off. I could have used soap, but I wasn't in the mood to taste soap which almost always happens to me, because I can't control myself for some reason. But it also lasted a 9 hour day, including chinese food for dinner and drinking water/energy drinks all day with minimal transfer. I really like this product!


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 13, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I'm excited to be getting a 7-item box! But it totally changed on the last day, which I find interesting. This is the first time mine has changed and goes to show you can't depend on the early 'sneek peek.' But it IS usually correct.
> 
> I'm gettin the Jouer tinted moisturizer, Dr. Jart Ceremiden cream, the three Davines Minu products, Stilla in Venezia, and ClariSEA Rapid Detox Charcoal Exfoliant.
> 
> I think this is a great box, but after almost three years I think I'm ready to take a break. I have one more month on my subscription and honestly,I think I have all my HG products, except for a lipstick and balm. I think I will sample from Choix for a while to get the perfect lip product. I love Model Co lip set, but haven't found lip products to be 'earth-shatteringly' fabulous.


I am hearing great things about Tata Harper volumizing lip &amp; cheek tint and Baume de Rose by Terry as great lip products. Did you get a chance to try them?


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 13, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I used my Stila today and went to wash it off when I got home. I generally just use a damp cloth to wipe my lipsticks off. I had to SCRUB it off. I could have used soap, but I wasn't in the mood to taste soap which almost always happens to me, because I can't control myself for some reason. But it also lasted a 9 hour day, including chinese food for dinner and drinking water/energy drinks all day with minimal transfer. I really like this product!


Micellar water works great to remove it (and it has no taste/smell).

I use Vichy Purete Thermale 3 in 1 on a cotton pad and it removes the Stila lipstick in seconds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It stays on definitely long! I put on mine at around 3pm today and it survived through the day and cheese and chocolate fondue dinner. There was still some of it on when I arrived home around 10pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jul 13, 2015)

this was the first month that the cheat changed on me when boxes loaded, getting the same as the one that was posted with the lip swatch. so happy! i didnt want the other one anyway lol


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 13, 2015)

Received my box today

Coola Makeup Setting Spray

dr. brandt  microdermabrasion skin exfoliant

MDSolarSciences Mineral Creme

Oribe Apres Beach wave and shine spray--like this

Stila Liquid lipstick in Beso--too bright for me gave to my daughter in law

The best thing this month for me was the box. The prints are beautiful.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jul 13, 2015)

So, when looking at my box page, I realized I had already received the Coola cucumber sample. I emailed CS, since we aren't suppose to get repeats. I got an email back that basically said "we are looking into it; thanks for your patience." Does CS usually email back? I would love to try a different new sample, even a different Coola product, but I would really like 10 points because that would push me to 600.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 14, 2015)

Got my box today. I'm not happy with the juice beauty at all and I got a coola sample last month, but the stila is awesome. It's very pigmented and it stays put. I'm also excited to try the amika and the scrub.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 14, 2015)

Reija said:


> Looks like you got the Amika texture spray. I haven't used it but I've used the dry shampoo and really like it. I was considering getting the texture spray since the dry shampoo works so well. if you try it, let us know how it is. I've used other texture sprays and they usually just add great texture and volume to hair. I like to use them to bring out the layers in my hair the second day after washing.


I tried the Amika texture spray and it was disappointing. It made my hair look matte and feel crunchy, I had to wash my hair to get rid of the rough feel :/


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I tried the Amika texture spray and it was disappointing. It made my hair look matte and feel crunchy, I had to wash my hair to get rid of the rough feel :/


ooh sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 15, 2015)

Reija said:


> ooh sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Reija  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

That's okay. Luckily, it's a small sample so not a big loss for me. I'm glad to get a chance to try my first Amika product. I love their packaging colors.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 15, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> Got my box today. I'm not happy with the juice beauty at all and I got a coola sample last month, but the stila is awesome. It's very pigmented and it stays put. I'm also excited to try the amika and the scrub.


I got the Dr. Brandt scrub as deluxe sample from Sephora a while back and I really like it.

I tried the Juara scrub that came in one of my boxes last night and was also pretty pleased with it. Often the enzymatic stuff makes my skin sting and causes a lot of redness, but this one seemed to do a good job without any irritation, and I even had a little bit of hormonal acne flaring up before I used it.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 15, 2015)

I got my box yesterday.  The Stila in Bella is INTENSE.  My husband was alarmed when he came in and I had it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jul 15, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I got my box yesterday.  The Stila in Bella is INTENSE.  My husband was alarmed when he came in and I had it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree. I want to wear it just because I've never tried Stila before, but I don't have any idea what to wear it to.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I got my box yesterday.  The Stila in Bella is INTENSE.  My husband was alarmed when he came in and I had it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did get a kick out of all the terrible reviews on the BB website. My favorite was the woman who said she gave it to her nieces as play makeup after stating that it was too bright, got all over everything and wouldn't wash off. :laughno:


----------



## Saiza (Jul 15, 2015)

I agree I got Stila in Beso and the stuff doesn't come off your lips but comes off on everything else and it's sooo bright but dries so matte. I love the color just wish it weren't so matte.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2015)

my box totally changed on me! 

amika Un.Done Texture Spray (yeah, I wanted to try this)

Macadamia Professional™ Weightless Moisture Leave-In Conditioning Mist (smells nice and this is for fine hair, which I have)

COOLA SPF 30 Organic Makeup Setting Spray this is a small sample, so I will give it a try. I actually do not mind coola products

theBalm® cosmetics Balm Desert® Bronzer/Blush meh - I have received so many bronzers lately, that a sample isn't worth it

stila look at me liquid lipstick in Venezia (very hot pink-coral - nope, I knew I wasn't going to like any of these colors)

So, I actually am happy about the 3 products I will use. It was just bad timing on theBalm, as I have received two full sized bronzers elsewhere, otherwise, I would have liked it.

pretty okay with this box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

I used the invisible oil from Bumble and Bumble. My hair is fine, naturally curly and tends to get oily after a blow out (think Prof. Snape). Some products are too heavy and make freshly washed hair look greasy/dirty. This was actually worked really well. My only complaint is that I wasn't blown away by the smell. It's nice but nothing amazing. Here is where I would add an emoticon using a hairdryer if there was such a thing.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I need to try mine. I keep forgetting to try it. I got a bigger size in the latest Allure box.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 16, 2015)

Is birchbox still giving ten points if you share your box each month?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 16, 2015)

It is funny everyone is having such a difficult time with the stila. It was entertaining reading some of the reviews. Personally I really love it, but I watched bb's video on how to apply it. I got beso. I really want to try a shade from this line that isn't so bright. I haven't checked out the shades yet though. To apply I start on the bottom lip and I only use the same section of the wand the whole time. Then I use the bottom lip to transfer excess to the top lip and just fill in the very top. I never double dip the applicator. Let it dry, blot once or twice. It doesn't transfer. I love this formula!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jul 16, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> It is funny everyone is having such a difficult time with the stila. It was entertaining reading some of the reviews. Personally I really love it, but I watched bb's video on how to apply it. I got beso. I really want to try a shade from this line that isn't so bright. I haven't checked out the shades yet though. To apply I start on the bottom lip and I only use the same section of the wand the whole time. Then I use the bottom lip to transfer excess to the top lip and just fill in the very top. I never double dip the applicator. Let it dry, blot once or twice. It doesn't transfer. I love this formula!


I agree, I didn't have an issue with it once I figured out the formula. I really like this product, just not the hot pink that mine came in  &lt;_&lt;  Maybe I should start throwing 80s parties just so I can wear it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 16, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I used my Stila today and went to wash it off when I got home. I generally just use a damp cloth to wipe my lipsticks off. I had to SCRUB it off. I could have used soap, but I wasn't in the mood to taste soap which almost always happens to me, because I can't control myself for some reason. But it also lasted a 9 hour day, including chinese food for dinner and drinking water/energy drinks all day with minimal transfer. I really like this product!


I use makeup wipes to remove it.  I got Stila Beso in a Birchbox a couple years ago and makeup wipes or makeup remover on a cotton pad have saved me a lot of scrubbing to get it off.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2015)

I purchased the patina a few years ago and it is more forgiving.  But it is a very matte lipstick.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 16, 2015)

Reija said:


> I need to try mine. I keep forgetting to try it. I got a bigger size in the latest Allure box.


I was looking at the Allure box, this months box was great! How do you sign up for it? I couldn't figure it out and finally gave up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2015)

I found this stuff was the best at getting the Stila off: http://www.sephora.com/ultimate-oil-in-gel-lipstick-remover-P387501

Doesn't require scrubbing and won't make your lips feel raw from rubbing (&lt;---lol "that's what she said")


----------



## button6004 (Jul 16, 2015)

I didn't have a problem applying the Stila lipstick.  It was just so much brighter on me than I expected.


----------



## MandyMom62 (Jul 16, 2015)

Does anyone else get more excited over the box designs than the products in them?! I save all of my boxes because they're too pretty to throw away and keep all the loser products in a separate bin from all my usual makeup


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2015)

I thought this month's box was so pretty. I will probably use it for a gift box, it is that nice.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 16, 2015)

anyone having trouble getting points when reviewing products.  I go to review a product and then it doesn't give me the 10 points.  Then it saw that I already reviewed the product.


----------



## BeautifulBiochemistry (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine finally arrived today (the beachy and bright one arrived early last week). I was impressed with the bb plus item. The sunglasses were packaged nicely!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jul 17, 2015)

i got beso when i was supposed to get venezia, just got my box today, its so late, but hopefully they will make it right, i emailed them the screenshot of my sample choice and the one i received so we shall see


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 18, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i got beso when i was supposed to get venezia, just got my box today, its so late, but hopefully they will make it right, i emailed them the screenshot of my sample choice and the one i received so we shall see


I got Venezia and I was suppose to get Beso!


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 18, 2015)

My stila was missing. I was suppose to get Venezia. Off to email Birchbox.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 18, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I was looking at the Allure box, this months box was great! How do you sign up for it? I couldn't figure it out and finally gave up.


I am bad at pasting hyperlinks so I will describe what I did. In google search for allure beauty box. The first result is an article called Inside the Allure Beauty Box. There will be a clickable spot in the article on how to sign up. That takes you to the page where you can subscribe. I don't know if this works because I have too many subs to justify adding another.

Here is the hyperlink to the box sign up page. It's just gibberish.

https://w1.buysub.com/pubs/N3/ALL/beautybox_landing.jsp?cds_page_id=186691&amp;cds_mag_code=ALL&amp;cds_response_key=%20S5TALB14

The third google result just tells you that the box for July sold out. The second is junk about the site crashing in May.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 18, 2015)

They emailed back and said they would send my Stila to me.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 18, 2015)

Here is a picture of my box and the upgrade box. Overall I'm really happy with the box and also the upgrade items. Love the fact that the upgraded items were packaged in a separate box. (Also posted in the upgrades thread). Glad I decided to try an additional month with the upgrades instead of canceling after last month. The Stila definitely won't work for me. I tried and it's the orange type of shade I've been looking for because I've seen so many look so good with the type of lip color. Myself not so much. I definitely look like a clown with it on. Not a look my kids are used to and thought mom looked crazy. Hubby didn't care for it either.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here is a picture of my box and the upgrade box. Overall I'm really happy with the box and also the upgrade items. Love the fact that the upgraded items were packaged in a separate box. (Also posted in the upgrades thread). Glad I decided to try an additional month with the upgrades instead of canceling after last month. The Stila definitely won't work for me. I tried and it's the orange type of shade I've been looking for because I've seen so many look so good with the type of lip color. Myself not so much. I definitely look like a clown with it on. Not a look my kids are used to and thought mom looked crazy. Hubby didn't care for it either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really lovely box.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

I seem to have the best luck when I leave my boxes up to chance (although I've got less stellar ones as well that way) but overall I think I get better boxes if I leave them to chance versus picking the sample choice.


----------



## Snolili (Jul 20, 2015)

I restarted birchbox last month to get the "style me pretty" box, because I could use nearly everything. (And that hair tie!) This months box was disappointed. The lipgloss was bright. There was smelly lotion and hair products. And supergoop. So tired of supergoop, there was a full size in popsugar. I love the birchbox point system, but my boxes...sigh.


----------



## cg0112358 (Jul 22, 2015)

Obviously a little later than most of y'all, I forgot to update my card so my box just shipped and still isn't even showing up on my box page yet. I had to do a bit of sleuthing but the link y'all posted earlier solved my problem. So, a few questions, since patience isn't my strong suit, lol:

Does anyone know what color Stila came with this box variation?

Also, did they send out only black or the newer colors for the They're Real mascara? I would absolutely love to try it in Beyond Brown.


----------



## cg0112358 (Jul 22, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> The cheat is working for me as well:
> 
> Stila (PYS)
> 
> ...


I'm getting this same box, what color Stila did you get? Did they end up sending out just black for the Benefit mascara or did you get brown or blue?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 22, 2015)

The 50 road trip points posted and made me an ace so now I finally get sample choice earlier, yay! I also shared my box on Twitter for the first time. I always assumed it was Facebook only but noticed you get 10 points for Twitter. I feel like I lost out on a lot of points but now I know better!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 22, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> Obviously a little later than most of y'all, I forgot to update my card so my box just shipped and still isn't even showing up on my box page yet. I had to do a bit of sleuthing but the link y'all posted earlier solved my problem. So, a few questions, since patience isn't my strong suit, lol:
> 
> Does anyone know what color Stila came with this box variation?
> 
> Also, did they send out only black or the newer colors for the They're Real mascara? I would absolutely love to try it in Beyond Brown.


This is the box I got! The mascara was black and the Stila was Venezia. My friend also got this box with the same colors of mascara and Stila.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 22, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> I'm getting this same box, what color Stila did you get? Did they end up sending out just black for the Benefit mascara or did you get brown or blue?


Mascara: black

Stila: Beso


----------



## theexxception (Jul 24, 2015)

I was so disappointed when I opened my box today. I had already peaked and nothing really jumped out at me as something I would be in love with but I wanted to try it out. But I open my box and boom nothing that my page said would be in there not even the color stila I chose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't mind getting Venzia because that is a color I would normally choose but that is exactly why I didn't choose it I wanted to try something new. I don't have anything like Bella. So I emailed support but I am not sure I will really be happy with them trying to give me 100 points or something because I just want the Bella. So hopefully they can send me one then I don't even care about the rest of the box.


----------

